# 4 15" subs in dual-opposed cabinets... I need your help.



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Me & WinISD aren't friends, I suck at modeling... so I'm asking for your guys' help. I'll even shell out a few bucks to your Paypal account. 

The vitals:

- 2 cabinets, each housing a pair of 15" subs in a sealed, dual-opposed enclosure. I'd like to keep the box size 7 cf (net) max per pair.

- 6,000+ cubic feet room

- amplifier is a Dayton SA1000 (950 watts @ 4 ohms) Dayton Audio SA1000 Subwoofer Amplifier Rack Mountable 300-811

- primary use is for HT, but music also... so they need to reach down very low

- need a final Qtc at or close to .707

Here's my choices of subs (relatively low-powered subs since they will each only be receiving 250 watts - please mention any others you have in mind).

Dayton Audio RSS390HO-4 15" Reference HO Subwoofer 4 Ohm 295-469

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=295-190

15WØv3-4 - Car Audio - Subwoofer Drivers - WØv3 - JL Audio

GTO1514 | 15

MM1540 - Car Subwoofers | Polk Audio®


----------



## illcrx (Nov 11, 2010)

Well I would say that you should figure out where you are going to put them and take some room gain into effect based on your listening position. Do you have another sub you can play with to come up with good locations?


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

Why not go for a P.A. amp. You can pick up a Behringer EP 4000 2000 watts at 4 ohms for around $300. 

Also look at the Funkin Audio drivers that will be going on sale shortly by DIYMA.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

illcrx said:


> Well I would say that you should figure out where you are going to put them and take some room gain into effect based on your listening position. Do you have another sub you can play with to come up with good locations?


Well, a change of plans. I made a compromise with the wife that I'd just get one large sub to place in the right hand corner of the room, so dual subs is out.  I almost bought one of the Dayton Sub-1200 to do some room placement experimenting, but the corner (or in the vicinity) it is. still interested in dual-opposed though.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Manic1! said:


> Why not go for a P.A. amp. You can pick up a Behringer EP 4000 2000 watts at 4 ohms for around $300.
> 
> Also look at the Funkin Audio drivers that will be going on sale shortly by DIYMA.


I've been eying the the Crown XLS1500 among others. I'll check out the Funkin's.


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

fish said:


> I've been eying the the Crown XLS1500 among others. I'll check out the Funkin's.


Also look at the Behringer Inukes. I'm planning on 4 15's too. Check out my post here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-com/143347-funkin-audio-container-goods-secured-3.html


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

If your limited to only a single driver now, I would consider the new high output 18" from Dayton.

Dayton Audio RSS460HO-4 18" Reference HO Subwoofer 4 ohm 295-472


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> If your limited to only a single driver now, I would consider the new high output 18" from Dayton.
> 
> Dayton Audio RSS460HO-4 18" Reference HO Subwoofer 4 ohm 295-472


That one (or 2) is actually on my list.


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

I just ordered 4 Funkin Audio SX 380 15's. At $75 bux a piece it's a steel. a 24 x 24 inch cubes with a port 24 inches by 2.5 inches by 45 inches will give you a tuning of 22 hz. 2 of those subs with a a EP 4000 would be perfect.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

LOL you did it 

Keep us informed on those subs please.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Manic1! said:


> I just ordered 4 Funkin Audio SX 380 15's. At $75 bux a piece it's a steel. a 24 x 24 inch cubes with a port 24 inches by 2.5 inches by 45 inches will give you a tuning of 22 hz. 2 of those subs with a a EP 4000 would be perfect.


Waiting to read your impressions!


----------

